# The 2014 Imperial Century a month challenge



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2013)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride each month. 
PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE IN THIS THREAD *

It should eventually look like this one:

*2012 Century Register*

There is a Century A Month Chat thread specifically for posting comments, planned rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible.

Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a brief description of the route ridden.

Previous successful participants of the Cycle Chat Century A Month challenge are entitled to display a gold star





Only log the first qualifying ride of each month.

If for any reason you can't edit your post when adding a newly completed ride, Please PM Shaun and ask that he allow's you to edit your post.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2014)

*2nd Jan 2014 (C105)*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Kemsing, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Chart and Ashford. Yalding, Marden and Headcorn (and most of Kent by the looks of it) flooded so decided to get the train to Tonbridge. Tonbridge, Leigh, Chiddingstone, Bough Beech, Edenbridge, Lingfield (Flooded), Horley, A23 to Croydon, A232 to home. Sunny weather with a few drops of rain. 2 punctures.
104.61miles. 6.59.55Riding Time. 14.95Avg. 2125.98ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 36.2mph. Kona Honky Inc 2012.

*16th Feb 2014 (C108)*
Home, Horton Kirby, Bean, Vigo, Malling, Aylesford, Rochester, Caxton, Luddedown, Meopham, Lonfield, Brands Hatch, Knatts Valley, Farningham, Crockenhill, Chelsfield, Hayes, Biggin Hill, Knockholt and home
101.07miles. 7.51.56Riding Time. 12.85Avg. 6053ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 30.90mph. Kona Honky Inc 2012.

*2nd March 2014 (C109)*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Kemsing, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Chart and Ashford. With @Mista Preston & @martint235 . Apart from a little light shower at the start, the rain kept off. Little windy in parts with some nice tailwinds on the way back. A bit on the cold side.
104.19miles. 7.20.12Riding Time. 14.20Avg. 2615ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 37mph. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013.

*6th April 2014 (C114)*
Home to Whitstable via , Shoreham, Otford, Wrotham, Offham, Aylseford, Detling, Hollingbourne Hill and Faversham. Breakfast at the Waterfront, then returned via the usual FNRttC route, taking in Faversham, Sittingbourne, Rochester, Gravesend, Bexley and The Crays.
109.92 miles, 7.13.10Riding Time. 15.21Avg. 5833ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 32.9mph. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013.

*4th May 2014 (C116)*
To Brighton following the Vintage Vehicles Rally. Via Crystal Palace, Croydon Airport, Purley, Coulsdon, Redhill, Gatwick, Crawley for the halfway stop, Handcross, Cuckfield, Hassocks, Pycombe and Brighton. Fish and chips on the beach then a solo return via Devils Dyke, Handcross, Crawley, Gatwick, Redhill, Coulsdon, Purley, Croydon and home.
115.34 miles. 7.30.32Riding Time. 15.4avg. 4127ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 44mph. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013.

*6th June (C119)*
FNRTTC & SMRbtH Whitstable edition. Home to hpc, then on to Whitstable. via Greenwich, Dartford, Medway Towns, Upchurch, Sittingbourne, Faversham and Whitstable. Return back following the ride out, the cross country at Rochester via Cuxton, Luddestown, Meopham, Longfield, Horton Kirby, Farningham, Crockenhill, Orpington and home. 144.33miles. 11.01.51Riding Time. 13mph Avg. 4665 Elevation Gain. Max Speed 32mph. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013.

_*5th July (C122)*_
To Southend and backVia Hyde Park Corner, East London, Dagenham,, Pitsea, Bread & Cheese, Hadleigh. Leigh On Sea. Brekkie at the Rose Cafe and back home into a strong headwind. Via Stanford Le Hope, Grays and Dartford.
105.37 miles. 7:50:10 Riding Time. 13.4mph avg. Elevation Gain 3423ft. Max Speed 32mph. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013

*9th August (C125)*
FNRttC to Mercea Island and solo ride back home. Via Hyde Park Corner, Stratford, Romford, Brentwood, Hanningfield, Maldon, Tolleshunt D'Arcey, Peldon and Mersea Island, Return via Peldon. Tolleshunt, Maldon, Hanningfield, Downham, Ramsden, Bursted, Ockenden, Dartford, Bexley, Sidcup and home.
131.33 Miles. 9:20:25 Riding Time, 14.1mph Avg. Elevation Gain 3202ft. Max Speed 29.2mph. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013.

_*6th September (C128)*_
Night ride to Brighton and back. Via Hyde Park Corner, Mitcham, Coulsdon, Reigate, Horley, Gatwick, Ardingly, Lingfield, Ditchling Beacon and Brighton. Home vi Devils Dyke. Handcross, Gatwick, Redhill, Croydon and home.
132.21 Miles. 9:25:01 Riding Time. 14mph Avg. Elevation Gain. 5059ft. Max Speed 41.6mph. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013

*4th October (C130)*
Night ride to Sudbury, Suffolk and back. Via London Fields, Epping, Great Dunmow, Fitchingfield, Hedlingham and Sudbury. Return via Maplestead, Gosfield, Braintree, Chelsmford, Stock, Billericay, Bulphan, Grays, Dartford, Bexley and Home.
145.02 Miles. 9:46:02 Riding Time. 14.8mph Avg. Elevation Gain 4255ft. Max Speed. 30mph. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013.

_*8th November (C131)*_
To Southend and backVia Hyde Park Corner, East London, Dagenham, Stock, Hanningfield Hadleigh. Rayleigh, Leigh On Sea. Brekkie at the Rose Cafe and back home into a strong headwind. Via Stanford Le Hope, Dagenham, Woolwich, Chiselhurst and home.
129.00 miles. 9 hours Riding Time. 14.2 mph avg. Max Speed 35.6mph. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013

*6th December (C133)*
Kent, Surrey loop with @rb58 & @Trickedem . Pollhill. Pilgrims Way, Borough Green, Botley, Pilgrims Way, Hollingbourn Hill, Harrietsham, Coxsheath, Yalding, Tonbridge, Bough Beech, Edenbridge, Lingfield, Newchapel, Slafords, Redhill, A23 to croydon, Bromley and home.
108.312 miles. 7hours7minutes Riding Time. 15.2mph Avg. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013

And that complete's 2015's challenge.


----------



## rb58 (5 Jan 2014)

*5 January 2014 (C92, but only my second ever on fixed gear).*
Circumstances conspired to keep me local, so this was three local loops, all of which finished back at home (Bexley). First loop was 29 miles out to Erith then up the Thames up to Deptford and back home via Lewisham. 15 minutes indoors for a cup of tea and a mince pie (that's all there was, honest), then the second loop which was out to Greenhithe, around Bluewater to Dartford and across country to Swanley and back via Sidcup. 26 miles. I made that my half way break - so a 45 minute rest and a bowl of porridge. The last loop (46 miles) took me a different route to Erith, and then via the same route (up the Thames) via Greenwich to The City. I completed three laps of Rotherhithe, then headed home via my usual commute route (Lewisham, Eltham). I struggled over the last 10 miles due to a gentle head wind and tired legs, but made it home before the rain with 101.3 miles on the clock and a 14.93mph rolling average. Rode my vintage Alcyon fixed wheel bike, which is now very mucky.

*16 February (c94)*
Needed to do some chores for my Mum today, so left extra early and headed to Eltham, down Watling Street and then shadowed the Thames up to Westminster Bridge. Birdcage Walk, Buck House, through the City and out through Docklands to City airport. From there I picked up my usual direct route to Southend (East Ham, Barking, Dagenham, Rainham, Orsett, Stanford Le Hope, Vange, Pitsea) via Bread and Cheese Hill. Got passed on the hill by a guy who only realised I was riding Fixed after he'd gone past - he waited for me at the top to say how impressed he was. Made my day! An hour at Mum's sorting her new iPad (she's 82!!) then back via the Dartford Crossing and Bexley village.
101.8 miles. 14.8mph rolling. (I seem to have lost some speed this year, but I'm wondering whether that is because I'm riding my Alcyon fixed all the time).

*8 March (C95)*
First proper ride on a geared bike since mid-December. Went better than I expected, but had to battle an aggravating cross/head wind. Route was usual FNRttC Whitstable edition. Picked up brother in law and nephew off the Tilbury Ferry (Gravesend), then Rochester, Sittingbourne, Faversham before lighting up the Graveney Marshes into Whitastable :-). Back pretty much via the same route. Lots of cyclists out today, and hooked up with several both on the out leg, and coming back. 105.98 miles, 14.23 rolling average.

*6 April (C97)*
Home to Whitstable via Otford, Wrotham, Offham, Aylseford, Detling, Hollingbourne Hill and Faversham. Breakfast at the Waterfront, then returned via the usual FNRttC route, taking in Faversham, Sittingbourne, Rochester, Gravesend and Bexley.
Big thanks to @ianrauk for his company and towing me part of the way when the strong headwinds started to bite.
110.1 miles, 15.01mph rolling average. Enigma Etape.

*3 May (C99)*
A ride out to Dunwich with some friends from my gym. Dartford Crossing, Brentwood, Braintree, then picked up the Dun Run route via Sudbury to the coast. A nice lunch in the cafe (no queues!), then back via Ipswich to Manningtree where we jumped the train. 171 miles all told at 14.5mph. Enigma Etape.

*6/7 June (C102)*
FNRttC Whitstable edition. To Hyde Park Corner, then on to Whitstable. via Greenwich, Gravesend, Sittingborne and Faversham. Returned much the same way, although got lost a little and ended up on the A2 through Rainham. 135 miles at a stately 13.2mph. Enigma Etape.

*5 July (C105, 14th of 2014*)
FNRttC Southend edition. To Hyde Park Corner, then on to Southend via Barking, Dagenham, Thurrock, East Tilbury, Fobbing, Pitsea and Hadleigh. After breakfast headed to Southchurch, then home via usual route and Dartford Crossing. Leisurely 101.9 miles, at 13.7mph. Pinarello Catena (fixed)

*2 August (C107, 16th of 2014)*
Solo ride to Wilkins Jam Factory via Dartford crossing, Billericay, the Hanningfields, Maldon. Full English at the jam factory and a jar of jam for the missus, then back via Stock and north of the reservoir. Enigma Etape. 102.4 miles. 16.7mph.
*
19/20 September (C110, 19th of 2014)*
Last train out of London to Doncaster, then rode home leaving Doncaster at midnight and going via Lincoln, Spalding, Chatteris, Cambridge, Ware and the Woolwich Ferry. Extremely flat first 150 miles, then rolling and hilly for most of the remaining 50 miles. A lovely warm night. Rain was forecast, but we stayed dry apart for ten minutes of very light rain around Cambridge. Rode with @ianrauk , and Sandra and Lisa (neither from this parish). Steady pace, but overall a shade under 15mph. 217 miles total. Enigma Etape.

*3/4 October (C111, 20th of 2014)*
@redfalo 's DunRun Lite ride. Midnight departure from London Fields in Hackney, following the traditional DunRun Route as far as Sudbury, for an early breakfast in McDonalds. Then headed home with @ianrauk via Braintree, Chelmsford, Billericay, Dartford Crossing, whilst the rest of the ride continued onto Dunwich. This was the first night ride I've done (and I've done quite a few!) where I felt I could fall asleep on the bike, and I didn't feel good for the whole ride. The ride home was particularly hard due to tired legs and a stiff headwind. I suspect a very long week at work was to blame. Nevertheless we made good time on the return leg, averaging high 15mph. So, overall, 137 miles, 14.65mph rolling average, Enigma Etape.

*7/8 November (C113, 22nd of 2014)
FNRttC, Southend Edition. *Possibly the last FNRttC in its present form. So, great to see so many old faces. Home to HPC, then Embankment, London Bridge, Rotherhithe Tunnel, Barking, Rainham, Bulpham, Billericay, Stock for the half way stop, Rettendon, Battlesbridge, Rayleigh, Hadleigh, Southend. Did this one on the Pinarello Catena (fixed gear), which is a lovely bike to ride. There were six of us on the run home, including @ianrauk for whom this would also be the November qualifying ride. We returned up the old A13, via Tarpots, Pitsea, Vange, Stamford Le Hope, Orsett, South Ockenden, Dagenham, Barking, East Ham and the Woolwich ferry. Not too cold. and mostly dry. Overall, 122.7miles at 14mph moving.

*6 December (C.115, 24th of 2014)
Kent and Surrey loop with @ianrauk and @Trickedem . *Bexley village, Darenth, Meopham, Wrotham, Borough Green to hook up with Ian and Tim (and deal with first puncture). Offham, West Malling, Detling, Hollingbourne Hill, Stede Hill, Boughton Monchelsea, Yalding (for an excellent bacon and egg sandwich), Golden Green, Tonbridge. I left Tim and Ian and turned north at Bough Beech. Past the reservoir (which looked stunning in the winter sun), over Ide Hill (which included a scalping by a roadie), Riverhead, Otford, Farningham, Horton Kirby and home. Had a slow puncture start about a mile from home, but it held out for the last few minutes. A cold, frosty day, but it was bright and sunny and I got the clothing right so was toasty all day. 100.9 miles. 14.45mph rolling average (this was a hillier ride than last week where the average was 16.5mph - just shows how my extra lard slows me down on the hills).

So, that completes the challenge for 2014. Bring on 2015!


----------



## Trickedem (5 Jan 2014)

*5th Jan 2014.*
Strood, Tonbridge, TWells, Heathfield, Battle, Benenden, Sutton Valence, Aylesford, Strood.
Distance 100.7 miles. Climb 6,411, Moving Time 7:35:53

*2nd Feb 2014*
Strood, Bean Vigo, Vigo, Laddingord, Bodiam Castle, Laddingford, Ryarsh, Snodland. Strood.
Distance 100.4 miles. Climb 6230 metres. Moving time 7.59

*15th Mar 2014*
Rochester to Rye via Harrietsham and Chart. Back through Frittenden, Yalding and Aylesford. 103.9 Miles. 7.15 moving time. 14.3 mph average

*17th April 2014*
London to Barnham with the Friday Night Ride to the Coast via Faygate. Train to Lewes, then home via Ashdown Forest, Groombridge, Tonbridge, Hadlow. 114 Miles. Very slow average!

*18th May 2014*
Strood, Old Terry's Lodge Road, Westerham, Hartfield, Groombridge, Brenchley, Yalding, Vigo Hill, Luddesdown. Strood. 101.4 miles, 7:20 moving time. Avg 13.8mph

*22 June 2014*
Strood, Eynsford, Shoreham, West Malling, Hollingbourne Hill Faversham, Whitstable, Faversham, Sittingbourne, Rainham, Strood. 101 miles. 14.8 mph avg.

*13 July 2014*
Fairies Flattest 200km Audax. Bethersden, Golden Green, Tudeley, Biddenden, Dungeness, Hythe, Bethersden 130 miles. 14.7mph avg

*9th Aug 2014*
Windsor Chester Windsor 600km Audax. Windsor, Eynsham, Honeybourne, Belbroughton, Moxton, Chester, Upton Magna. 241.7 miles 13.4mph moving average.

*5th Sept 2014*
Strood, Orpington, London, Gatwick, Brighton, Barcombe, Piltdown, Groombridge, Tonbridge, Home 162.2 miles 12.mph moving average.

*5th Oct 2014*
Strood, Aylesford, Marden, Cranbrook, Sandhurst, Robertsbridge, Burwash, Wahurst, Lamberhurst, Marden, Easet Peckham, Borough Green, Vigo Hill, Cuxton, Strood. 102.5 miles. 14mph moving average.

*23rd Nov*
Strood, Lockyers Hill, Wrotham, Seal, Langton Green, Wadhurst, Burwash and back via the same route, Old Terrys Lodge Road, Meopham, Sole Street, Strood. 101 miles. 8:38 moving time.

*6th Dec*
Strood, Meopham, Borough Green, Aylesford, Hollingbourne Hill, Harrietsham, Yalding, Lingfield, Redhill, Croydon, Bromley. 103.9 miles 6.59 moving time. 14.9 mph average.


----------



## StuAff (19 Jan 2014)

19/1/2014
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton and back. 100.53 miles in 8:18 (moving 7:49). Viner Magnifica.

16/2/2014
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton and back. In view of waterlogging pretty much everywhere, decided to stick to areas I thought would be less saturated, thankfully they were. 100.01 miles in 8:44, 8:01 rolling (12.5 moving average). Trek Portland.

9/3/2014
Portsmouth-Havant-Rowlands Castle-Buriton-Petersfield-Liphook-Lindford-Herriard-North Waltham-Overton-Whitchurch-Micheldever Station-Alresford-Cheriton-Southwick-Cosham-Portsmouth. 101.61 miles in 9:35, 8:43 rolling (11.7 moving average). Trek Portland.

12/4/2014
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton and reverse. 100.03 miles in 8:26, 7:40 rolling (13.0 rolling average). Viner Magnifica.

4/5/2014
Brussels-Aalst-Ghent-Bruges-Ostend-Middelkerke-De Panne-Dunkerque-Dunkerque port. Els' FNRttK, then a ride back to the ferry, with a few unintended detours that added 15 or so miles (!). 141.63 miles in 15:25, moving time 12:12, moving average 11.6. Dahon Speed Pro TT.

1/6/2014
Portsmouth-Havant-Rowlands Castle-Compton-South Harting-Rogate-Liss-Bordon-Bentley-Herriard-North Waltham-Whitchurch-Micheldever Station-Alresford-Hambledon-Cosham-Portsmouth. 105 miles or so (forgot to start the Garmin recording after a stop and missed about 3/4 of a mile) in 8:45 (plus however long that bit took), moving 8:05, moving average 12.9. Condor Squadra.

1/7/2014
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton and back. 100.44 in 7:42 (7:03 moving), moving average 14.2 mph (15.4 for the tailwind-assisted return!). Viner Magnifica.

2/8/2014
Portsmouth-Waterlooville-Clanfield-Petersfield-Ropley-Alresford-North Waltham-Overton-Whitchurch-Micheldever Station-Alresford-Cheriton-Denmead-Portsmouth. 104.09 in 8:10 (7:56 moving), moving average 13.1 mph. Viner Magnifica.

6/9/2014
Olaf's night ride from HPC to Brighton via Gatwick, then my usual route westward to Pompey. 109.96 miles in 10:15 (moving time 8:14), moving average 13.4 mph. Viner Magnifica.

3/10/2014
Olaf's Dun Run lite edition. 143.14 miles from Waterloo to Dunwich (via Epping, Subury & Needham Market) and then on to Diss in 12:29 (10:22 moving), moving average 13.8 mph. Viner Magnifica.

7/11/2014
Waterloo-HPC for the 'last ever' FNRttC to Southend. Then a somewhat slow return leg to Waterloo via Vange, Bulphan, Ockenden, Barking and Limehouse. 107.86 miles in 10:56 (9:20 moving), 11.6 moving average. Trek Portland.

6/12/2014
Portsmouth-Havant-Buriton-Petersfield-Liphook-Bordon-Alton-Lasham-Medstead-Alresford-Winchester-Bishops Watham-Hambledon-Denmead-Widley-Portsmouth. 103.03 miles in 11:01 (9:36 moving), 10.7 mph moving average. Trek Portland


----------



## HLaB (19 Jan 2014)

19 January 2014 - Got my first one of the year. A quick blast down from Peterborough to Yaxley with a mate; then the Inaugural Yaxley Riders Reliability Ride with another mate, he struggled a bit with the 17.5mph pace out but I held back for his company ; then came an indirect way back to round things up. On the whole it was 108.7miles in 6:44:53 (16.1mph), 35.3mph max and 5150ft: Peterborough, Farcet, Yaxley, Haddon, Elton, Nassington, Kings Cliffe, Harringworth, Seaton, Uppingham, Allexton, Hallarton, Church Langton, Great Bowden, Ashley, Medbourne, Uppingham, Lyddington, Gretton, Rockingham, Deene, Southwick, Warmington, Haddon, Yaxley, Holme, Glatton, Bullock Road Northbound, Awalton Peterborough.

2 February 2014 - Ride to the RCCC Cafe Ride then a wee bit more: 105.5miles in 6:49:08 (15.5mph moving), 30.9mph max and 3966ft: Peterborough, Elton, Peterborough, Marholm, Stamford, Ketton, Collyweston, Kings Cliffe, Nassington, Elton, Peterborough, Haddon, Harolds Cross, Stilton, Great Gidding, Thurning, Barnwell, Oundle, Fortheringhay, Elton, Peterborough.

8 March 2014 - The usual Early Birds route, then a ride out to a mates and then a wee bit more. 124.7 public miles (130miles actually recorded) in 7:18:05 (17.1mph moving average), 35.2mph max and 3976ft: Peterborough, Bullock Road, Washingley, Great Gidding Winwick, Clopton, Thurning, Barnwell, Olive Branch (Cafe), Ashton, Oundle, Southwick, Deene, Laxton, Blaterwyke, Kings Cliffe, Apethorpe, Woodnewton, Fotheringhay, Elton, Peterborough, Whittlesey, Benwick, Ramsey Forty Foot, Ramsey, Upwood, Abbots Ripton, Stilton, Folksworth, Polebrook, Oundle, Fotheringhay, Elton, Peterborough.

5 April 2014 - Ride to the start of a ride round Oudenarde and then a ride back. 103.8miles in 6:22:36 (16.3mph moving average, feed stops took a while ;-) ) with 5,775ft of climbing in flat Belgium.

4 May - 111 Miles round Peterborough in the Sunshine. 111.3miles in 6:48:59 (16.3mph moving average) with 3,015ft of climbing: Out from Peterborough to Elton to meet some mates, 39miles with them: Farcet, Yaxley, Holme, Sawtry, Great Gidding, Bullock Road and back to Peterborough. Then another 66 solo miles: Peterborough, Eye, Eyebury, Crowland, Deeping St James, Market Deeping, West Deeping, Barnack, Wansford, King's Cliffe, Blatherwycke, Southwick, Oundle, Polebrook, Folksworth, Yaxley, Farcet, Peterborough

14th June - Cairngorm Sportive 100.2miles in too long a time (5:25:10 moving for the 98.3miles 18.1mph,with 5052ft, the organisers boast nearly 9000ft ) Cairngorm Ski Centre, Boat of Garten, Nethy Bridge, Tomintoul, Grantown-on-Spey, Lochindorb, Carrbridge, Boat of Garten, Cairngorm Ski Centre. A half mile round the car park, then 1.4miles in Aviemore.

7th July - Ride to see Stage 3 of the TdF. 113.9miles in 6:17:06 (18.1mph moving average) with a flat 2,556ft of climbing: Peterborough, Yaxley, Stilton, Alconbury Hill, The Stukeleys, Huntingdon, Godmanchester, Papworth Everard, Caxton, Bourn, Comberton, Barton, Grantchester, Trumpington, Great Shelford, Hinxton, Little Chesterford, Saffron Walden, Hadstock, Linton, Cambridge, Histon, Cottenham, Ramton, Willingham, Earith, Colne, Soersham, Pidley, Warboys, Bury, Ramsey, Ramsey St Mary's, Pondersbridge, Farcet, Peterborough.

9 Aug - 101.9miles, the usual EB's route + another 50miles in 5:59:38 (17mph moving) with 3,342ft of climbing and 33.1mph max: Peterborough, Bullock Road, Washingley, Great Gidding Winwick, Clopton, Thurning, Barnwell, Beans Cafe Oundle, Southwick, Deene, Laxton, Blaterwyke, Kings Cliffe, Apethorpe, Woodnewton, Fotheringhay, Elton, Peterborough, Nassington, King Cliffe, Collyweston, Ketton Empingham, Tickenote, Great Casterton, Stamford, Pilsgate, Barnack, Ufford, Marholm, Peterborough.

13 Sep - 114.3miles Round Abbeyville (Picarde) in 5:56:43 (19.2mph moving) with 3805ft of climbing and 42.5mph max.

19 Oct - RCCC Rendezvous Ride 100.1miles in 5:26:09 (18.4mph moving) with 1,381ft of Climbing :-/ and 37.1mph max. Met folk in Cambridge and cycled there from Peterborough, via St Neots and back via St Ives

1 Nov - Last of the summer wine 101.4miles (plus a nip to my flat to get shades ) in 5:57:26 (17mph moving) with 2,533ft of climbing and 36.5mph max; Peterborough, Great Gidding, Aldwinkle, Stoke Doyle, Oundle, Cafe, Polebrook, Peterborough, (Shades, banana sandwich), Great Gidding, Aldwinkle, Stoke Doyle, Oundle, LBS (for a tester saddle), Upper Benefield, Fortheringhay, Nassington, Elton, Peterborough.

6 Dec - One of the Early Birds routes followed up by a Sunny Afternoon Ride to complete the challenge. 109.3miles in 6:42:18 (16.3mph ave) with 3,556ft of climbing and a max of 30.4mph.


----------



## BigGee (20 Jan 2014)

Time to join the party!

100.92 miles around Essex, today the 20th Jan. Woodford Green to Epping, Much Hadham, Bishops Stortford, Great Dunmow, Chelmsford, Ingatestone, Billericay, Brentwood, Ongar, Abridge and Home.

Moving time 6.47, moving average 14.9mph, elevation 1315m. Done on my Condor Fratello in full winter trim!

Here is the route and the stats http://connect.garmin.com/activity/433112323


*Wednesday 26th February
*
A 112 mile loop from Woodford Green to Cambridge and back again. Outward via Roydon, Much Haddam and Duxford. Turned around at Addenbrokes Hospital and came home via Saffron Walden, Thaxted, Great Easton, Dunmow and Ongar.

It took 8 hours 11 mins, at an average moving speed of 15.2mph and involved 1207m of climbing. Condor Fratello again.

Route and Stats http://connect.garmin.com/activity/451864106


*09 March 2014
*
A 101 mile tour around Essex, from home in Woodford Green out via Abridge, Ongar, Dunmow, Fitchingfield, Witham then home through the Hammingford's, Stock, Brentwood and Chigwell Row.

6 hours 26 mins riding time with a moving average of 15.7mph, 1021m of climbing. Done on the Condor Fratello, now in summer mode!

Route and Stats http://connect.garmin.com/activity/457917732


*12th April 2014
*
Took advantage of a lovely day and did 101 miles on another, but different loop around Essex. This time out to Bishops Stortford, over to Fitchingfield then home via Dunmow, Ongar, Pilgrims Hatch and Abridge. 6 hours 1 minute riding time at a moving average of 16.8mph. There was 1326m of climbing.

Still on the Condor Fratello, but with new 23mm Conti GP4000 tyres on the new wheels. They seemed to make some difference!

Here is the route and the stats http://connect.garmin.com/activity/478241720


*15th May - Woodford Green to Hull, prior to the FNRttC from York to Hull
*
A rolling start out through Hertfordshire and southern Cambridgeshire before hitting the flatlands of the Fens, then a final role over the Lincolnshire Wolds and over the Humber Bridge to Hull.

On the Condor Fratello, with the addition of a Topeak seat pole mounted rack and small pannier. Total mileage 179.6 with 1090m of climbing. Total journey time was 13.32 hours with a moving time of 11.27 hours and a moving speed of 15.7mph. I maxed out at 44.7mph, which I never even noticed at the time!

Here are the routes and the stats http://connect.garmin.com/activity/501635545

*27th June 2014 - A Loop from Woodford Green to Southend, via Epping and Chelmsford
*
A blast down to the seaside and back, taking an elongated route to get the miles in. 105.47 miles. Total time was 6.54 with a moving time of 6.26 and an average moving speed of 16.4mph. I maxed out at 30.4mph and climbed 1093m. Done on the Condor Fratello in summer trim, which was making an annoying squeaking noise most of the way round!

Route and Stats http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/529495479


*5th July 2014 - Woodford Green to Harwich via Harlow, Ongar, Brentwood, Maldon and Colchester
*
101.31 miles down to Harwich in 6.11 hrs due to a nice tailwind! That was 5.45 moving at an average moving speed of 17.6mph. Climbing was 1021m and a max speed of 44.6mph, which I am not sure I believe. I certainly don't remember going that fast! On the Fratello as usual, which sounded much better this time due to a judicious use of lubricant.

Route and stats http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/535175182


*10th August 2014 RideLondonSurrey100 (cut to 86 because of appalling weather) Journey to and from start/finish got me over the ton*

A bit disappointed not to do the whole route, but I can see why it was cut, the weather was amongst the worst I have ever ridden in. I did the 85.62 miles in 4.38, that is 4.27 moving (due to a 10 min stop to have a pee!) with average moving 19.2mph, max of 40.4mph and 780m of climbing. Guess I am just going to have to do it again!

Route and Stats http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/561558040

plus other journeys to and from start/finish
http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/561557989
http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/561558066


*28th September 2014 100 mile loop through Hertfordshire and Cambridgeshire and back home to Woodford Green
*
102.4 miles in 6.17 hours moving at a moving average of 16.3mph. 1183m of climbing and a max speed of 34.3mph. This is one of the nicest rides I have done this year, highly recommended.

Route and Stats http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/600750361


*23rd October 2014 Woodford Green to Tiptree Loop*
103.66 mile loop through Essex, via Epping, Ongar, Brentwood, Maldon, Tiptree, Chelmsford, Abridge then home. Riding time 6.35 hrs, average moving speed 15.7mph with 1132m of climbing and a max speed of 30.7mph. Done on the Condor Fratello, now back in winter trim, though it did not need it today!

Route and stats http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/618458860#tab-stats


*7th November Woodford Green Southend Loop as part of the final FNRttC*

112 miles to Southend and back. Moving time 8.02 with a moving average of 13.9mph, max speed of 31,2mph and 1237m of climbing

Stats and routes http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/628851655







*
*


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Jan 2014)

26/01/14. 101 miles. Croix De Fer with snow tyres (heavy and slow).

Rossendale - Haslingden / Accrington greenway -
Leeds Liverpool canal - Accrington - Blackburn - Feniscowles - Walton Le Dale - Preston Guild Wheel - St Anne's - Blackpool and returned the same way.


----------



## sittingbull (30 Jan 2014)

*29th January 2014*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Lymm, Altrincham, Cheadle Hulme, Hazel Grove, New Mills, Furness Vale _and return._
102.13 miles....7:10:13 ride time....14.2 mph av.... 28.9 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*19th February 2014*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Lymm, Irlam, Sale, Stockport, Marple _and return._
101.63 miles....7:01:23 ride time....14.4 mph av.... 35.4 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*1st March 2014*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle _and return._
103.04 miles....7:10:16 ride time....14.3 mph av.... 31.9 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*5th April 2014*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Sutton Weaver, Comberbach, Pickmere, Plumley, Lower Peover, Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Congleton, Biddulph _and return. _Heavy shower at turn-around.
103.69 miles....6:21:47 ride time....16.2 mph av.... 31.1 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*3rd May 2014*
South Liverpool, Bootle, Seaforth, Crosby, Hightown, Formby, Ainsdale, Southport, Banks, Holmes, Bretherton, Penwortham, Preston, Ribbleton an_d return. _Near perfect conditions, light tail then headwind.
104.39 miles....5:43:13 ride time....18.2 mph av.... 30.1 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*1st June 2014*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Delamere, Tarporley, Spurstow, Ridley, Bickley Moss, Whitchurch, Tilstock, Quina Brook, Wem an_d return. _Perfect conditions, still and warm.
102.43 miles....6:30:06 ride time....15.7 mph av.... 32.5 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*5th July 2014*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Helsby, Chester, Mold, Denbigh, Ruthin, Mold an_d return. _Warm.
115.88 miles....7:42:13 ride time....15.0 mph av.... 34.7 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*30th August 2014*
South Liverpool, Kirkby, Ormskirk, Euxton, Bamber Bridge, Wilpshire, Whalley an_d return. _Showers.
104.90 miles....7:47:43 ride time....13.4 mph av.... 35.1 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*21st September 2014*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Helsby, Chester, Wrexham, Llangollen an_d return. _Perfect conditions, still and mild.
104.71 miles....6:22:50 ride time....16.4 mph av.... 31.8 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*5th October 2014*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Sandiway, Church Minshull, Crewe, Madeley, Onneley an_d return. _Headwind then tailwind.
101.95 miles....6:27:33 ride time....15.8 mph av.... 35.8 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*23rd November 2014*
South Liverpool, Old Swan, Prescot, St. Helens, Newton-le-Willows, Leigh, Astley, Farnworth, Radcliffe, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Hebden Bridge _and return._ Cold.
116.56 miles....8:13:32 ride time....14.2 mph av.... 35.4 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*1st December 2014*
South Liverpool, West Derby, Knowsley, Billinge, Wigan, Horwich, Bolton, Ramsbottom, Rossendale, Crowbridge_ and return. _Mostly fine, then wet.
104.63 miles....7:22:25 ride time....14.2 mph av.... 33.5 mph max....Specialized Allez.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Feb 2014)

*Jan 05th 102.3 miles* - 50 odd miles with a disc brake that kept coming on, a couple of slides on ice and finished off on the Felt Hybrid Moving time 7 hours 51 minutes average speed 13.02mph http://www.strava.com/activities/104197946

*Feb 08th 100.5 miles* - extended commuter route and a bit more, Wigston, Wistow, Fleckney, Kibworth Harcourt (4 loops of the Wistow/Fleckney/Kibworth triangle) back into Wigston, Oadby, Countersthorpe, Blaby, Littlethorpe, Cosby, Leicester and home. Moving time 6 hours 56 minutes average speed 14.49mph http://www.strava.com/activities/104197946

*Mar 13 127.8 miles *- 39 miles of the 40 mile extended commute, out to Oakham and onto Rutland Water, loop of Rutland Water including the peninsula. Across to Husband Bosworth and home.
Moving time 8 hours 29 minutes, average speed 15.05mph.
http://www.strava.com/activities/120272747

*Apr 15 101.4 miles* Found an Audax 100km route about 12 miles away from home, so rode out, did the Audax route (Audax not actually running) which started at Bitteswell and took me South of Leicester towards Northampton, across towards Kettering, round the East side of Market Harborough throufh Kibworth and back to Bitteswell. I then added 12 miles or so around Lutterworth and headed home to complete the 100

Moving time 6 hours 21 minutes, averaging moving speed 15.97, stuff that, 16mph and elevation 3,800 feet
http://www.strava.com/activities/130468354

*May 06 105.7 miles. *Nice big loop around the south of Leicester, taking in Market Harborough, Lutterworth and Hinckley as well as lots of little villages

Moving time 6 hours 32 minutes, average moving speed 16.2mph and elevation 3,806 feet
http://www.strava.com/activities/138100878

*June 17th 104.8 miles *Leicester to Market Harborough the scenic way, then along the Bramton Valley Way into Northampton, across to Daventry and then Rugby before heading back to Leicester.

Moving time 6hours 43 minutes, average speed 15.60 mph and elevation 3369 feet

http://www.strava.com/activities/154631982

*July 12th 103.2 miles* A combination of a few commuter routes - short loop out of Leicester and east to Billesdon, South to Mowsley, West to Lutterworth, North to Leicester, then South again to get home.

Moving time 6hrs 19 minutes, average moving speed 16.3mph and elevation 2,881 feet
http://www.strava.com/activities/164820563

*August 8th 103.4 miles. *The Kangeroo route

Moving time 6hrs 1 minute, average moving speed 17.1mph, elevation 3773 feet
http://www.strava.com/activities/177648670


*September 4th - 158.3 miles.*

Moving time 9hrs 41 minutes, average moving speed 16.35mph, elevation 4,790 feet
http://www.strava.com/activities/189746335


*October 12th - 103.6 miles.*

Moving time 8hrs 1 minute, averaging moving speed 12.92mph, elevation 2,486 feet
http://www.strava.com/activities/206427704


*November 15th - 101.5 miles*

Moving time 6hr 28 minutes, average moving speed 15.70mph, elevation 3,324 feet

http://www.strava.com/activities/219432674

*December 19th - 103.3 miles*

Moving time 6hr 49 minutes, average moving speed 15.16mph, elevation 3,173 feet

http://www.strava.com/activities/230778550


----------



## rhm (31 Mar 2014)

*January 01, 109 miles*, starting from Mastic Beach NY (Long Island). Riding with me, my friend Tim.
Passing through Shirley, Yaphank, Manorville, Calverton, Riverhead, Mattituck, New Suffolk, Cutchogue, Southold, Greenport, Shelter Island, North Haven, Noyack, North Sea, Southampton, Hampton Bays, Westhampton Beach, Remsenburg, Eastport, East Moriches, Center Moriches, Moriches, Mastic, Old Mastic, and back to Mastic Beach (all locations in NY).

The day started out with a broken spoke (yes, I'm an idiot), which delayed departure by over an hour. It was brutally cold, temperatures starting well below zero degrees Fahrenheit and rising to perhaps 5 degrees Fahrenheit by mid afternoon so something like -20 to -10 C). Stiff headwinds for the last 40 miles. Breakfast in Riverhead, snacks on both Shelter Island ferries, lunch at Cabana Latina Southampton (highly recommended!).

Moving time 7 hours 44 minutes, average moving speed 14.1 mph I rode my ca 1971 Lambert with Sturmey Archer S3X fixed gear hub; Tim rode an early 80's Ciocc with Super Record.

Our track:
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=211471358332726093311.0004f5e50a42caccd223a

*February 22, 97 miles**, starting from Lawrenceville, NJ. Solo ride.
Passing through Pennington, Harborton, Mount Airy, Sergeantsville, Quakertown, Pittstown, Jutland, Woodglen, Califon, Mountainville, Whitehouse Station, Neshanic, Mount Zion, Hopewell, Mount Rose, and back to Lawrenceville (all locations in NJ).

This was our first warm day in seven weeks. I delayed departure until it was light enough to see; snowmelt had formed treacherous black ice on the roads and caution was in order. Breakfast in Sergeantsville, lunch at Bex in Califon. Temperatures rose from freezing at dawn to well into the 50's F by mid afternoon (so, 0 to 15 C). I was home in time to ride over to my apiary to feed my bees*,* so please add 2 miles to my total.* Still a little short, but I can't help that now.

Moving time 7 hours 43 minutes, 1570 feet of climbing, average speed slow. I rode my ca. 1938 Fothergill with hybrid Sturmey Archer AW gearing.

Strava broke my ride into two parts:
http://www.strava.com/activities/115141138
http://www.strava.com/activities/115320020

*March 15, 109 miles*, starting from Lawrenceville, NJ. Riding with me, my friend Tim.
Passing through Lawrenceville, Trenton, Bordentown, Chesterfield, Jacobstown, New Egypt, Whiting, the pine forest north of Chatsworth, Buddtown, Pemberton, Juliustown, Georgetown, Chesterfield (again), Walnford, Allentown, Robbinsville, Hamilton Square, Franklin Corner, and back to Lawrenceville (all locations in NJ).

This was our first warm day in three weeks; temperatures in the 40's F. Breakfast at Mastoris in Bordentown (highly recommended!) lunch at Budd Family Farm near Pemberton (also very good). The most memorable part of the day was riding through a forest fire (controlled burn, thank goodness!) in the Byrne forest (appropriately enough). We smelled like smoke for the rest of the ride. 15 mph winds from the west for most of the day, which made the last leg pretty tough.

We were not fast. I rode my new-to-me early 70's Bottecchia with Campy gears, Tim rode his Nigel Dean tourer.

Strava turned itself off early in the ride (I blame my phone, not Strava per se) but I reconstructed our route from memory:
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2411892
(please let me know if you can't see that).

*April 20, 104.5 miles.*
Solo ride from Mastic Beach, riding a loop around Eastern Long Island, NY. I passed through Yaphank, Manorville, Calverton, Riverhead, Hampton Bays, Southampton, North Sea, Westhampton Beach, Eastport, Moriches.
I rode my early 70's Lambert with a Sturmey Archer S3X hub.
http://app.strava.com/activities/132395236

*May 26, 101 Miles.*
Solo ride from Lawrenceville riding a loop down into New Jersey's Pinelands, commonly known as The Pine Barrens. I passed through Robbinsville, Allentown, Cookstown, Brown's Mills, the pine forest north of Chatsworth, Buddtown, Pemberton, Juliustown, Georgetown, Chesterfield (again), Walnford, Allentown, Robbinsville, Hamilton Square, Franklin Corner, and back to Lawrenceville (all locations in NJ).
I rode my 1972 Fuji "The Finest."
http://app.strava.com/activities/146044618/overview


----------



## Fubar (12 Aug 2014)

26 July 2014 - Drawing the Dug's Heid: 180k Fife Coastal Route solo - Dunfermline to Kirkcaldy via Burntisland through haar, Kirkcaldy to St Andrews via East Neuk, St Andrews up to Tay Bridge via Tayport, along to Newburgh (all in suffocating heat) then back to Dunfermline (through a welcome thunderstorm!) via Glenfarg, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty and Cowdenbeath.
30 August 2014: First 200k Solo - Dunfermline to Perth Airport, 50-Mile Highland Perthshire Challenge route then Perth back to Dunfermline
6 September 2014 - A Trossachs Ton: 169.89k, Dunfermline, Crieff, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Stirling, Kincardine, Dunfermline
18 October 2014: CC Ecosse Round the Tay: 163.59K, Dunfermline, Perth, Dundee, Tay Bridge, Newport-on-Tay, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline


----------

